# My samples from NG



## dagmar88 (Mar 2, 2010)

This was my first NG order; and I have to say I'm pretty pleased overall!

I'm just hoping some of these scents will become more complex when used.

-Green Irish Tweed- Fresh and manly, you can really smell the citrus. A bit light.

-Ocean Mist- Can't smell the ocean out of the bottle; smells more floral to me and isn't very potent.

-Butterfly Meadows- My first thought... All-purpose cleaner  :shock: ! But after a while it really develops in the smell of grass and flowers. A real nice and green floral!

-Cracklin' Birch- Really complex and manly, both DH and I love this one. Strong, but not overwhelming. Suitable for all ages- from teen to grandpa  :wink: 

-Watercress & Aloe- Fresh, but gives me a headache. I'm curious how it will develop in soap...

-Blue Agave- An upscale scent, very light and delicate.

-Lilac- This one is simply amazing; it's dead on! I don't think you'll find a more true lilac anywhere. One of my favorites   

-Kulu Bay- Exotic, fruity and delicate. Again, a bit too light, but a real nice scent.

-Bay Rum- Very nice, you can clearly smell the pine, orange and spice. Nice and strong. A classic.

-Black linen & Amber- I'm so impressed by this one. Very layered and complex; hard to explane. It somehow smells familiar to me, but I can't quite place it...   The first thing DH did 

-Twigs and berries- Not at all what I was expecting. I thought it would have been a more autumny scent; but I don't smell anything woodsy at all...  :? A bit dissapointing.

-Hippy Christmas- This scent would be perfect for Christmas gifts! The patchouli and sandelwood aren't overpowering; kind of toned down by the sweetness of the fruits. The peppermint does come trough strongly, but it gives this scent a really nice balance. I think even people who don't like patchouli could appreciate this one.

-Capri olivo- Subtle and citrus fresh. I like it and it would certainly fit in a more upscale line.

-Australian Bamboo- I thing this one is more manly than unisex. Very clean, but less green than I was expecting. Must be the musk. A nice scent though.

-Sweet grass- Exactly like the discription, sweet grass and wisteria. I can't understand why this scent hasn't got more revieuws; it is so well balanced and natural!

-Alyssum- Very romantic. Would be amazing in body lotion; I'd like to smell like this all day  8) 

-Pikaki- Jasmine with a hint of powder. A unique floral, but a bit too light.

-Cannabis Rose. I'm dissapointed with this one; I can't smell most of the fragrance notes; just a light rose. I'm hoping it will be better when soaped...   

-Vaniglia del Madagascar- Yummm! Vanilla, with a hint of florals and the amber is quite present. I love amber, so this scent suits me.

-Cucumber, Wasabi & Cilantro. This one deserves to be a best seller.  Truly different; clean, sweet and you can still smell the cucumber real well. One of my favorites.

-Coco Mango- This smell has got so many things going on... It's hard to distinguish all the scents from the discription. Smells more like a big bowl full of vanilla and different kinds of fruit icecream from an artisan icemaker. Can't decide wether I hate or love it so far  :roll: 

-Sweet orange Chili Pepper. This is so much more than just orange. An explosion of citrus fruits with a hint of chili. Can't smell the musk though; but it is perfect as it is.

-Monkey farts. I assumed it would smell more like banana. The bubble gum comes trough very strongly, followed by the fruits. Smells somewhat artificial, but still nice. I think most kids would like this one   

-Creamy coconut. Smells like Palmer's products. Both DH & me are very fond of coconut and this is the type of smell commonly used in B&B products. Not very true though.

-Sun Ripened Raspberry- Smells too much like candy; nut like true rasberry. Won't be buying this one again.

-Loving Spell (Love Spell Type)- delicious; very fruity and complex.

-Melon Mist- Tasteful blend of different lemons; at first watermelon is most dominant, but after that the other two types come through nicely too. Thumbs up for this one   

-Bubble Gum- True pink bubblegum; our friends 4 year old girl will love this!

-Butt Naked- Fruity, but I can't smell all the fruits from the discription...

-Grapefruit, ruby red- True grapefruit, smell exactly like my grapefruit EO. But more friendly on my bank account   

-Oatmeal, Milk & Honey- Real close to my own OMH I mixed with honey, almond and vanilla. 

-Pumpkin Apple Butter-   Can't wait to soap this one. I saved some pumpkin squash from Christmas when I made pumpkin cheesecake   The spices are amazing and you can really smell the pumpkin and apple. The perfect autumn scent.

-Baby Powder- At first a very strong floral, then it mellows down to a sweet, clean and powdery scent.

-Pink Sugar- Nice and strong; can't smell the caramel, but it's very sweet with a hint of lemon.

-Baby Bee Buttermilk- Hard too discribe. Next to the fruits I can clearly smell the coconut, with a bit of vanilla and almond too. Strong, but not overpowering.

-Sea Salt Caramel- My personal favorite! I can't stop sniffing the bottle, it smells so edible  

  :wink: Bless my sweet husband for such a wonderful birthday gift!


----------



## Vinca Leaf (Mar 2, 2010)

bless YOU for writing all that out!!!


----------



## mandalee73 (Mar 2, 2010)

Thank you for that, helps a newbie like me to have such great descriptions of the scents before we go and buy something we dont like lol


----------



## tracey11474 (Mar 4, 2010)

Wow...thanks for all the reviews. It's very helpful! Please let us know how they work out for your soaps


----------



## dagmar88 (Mar 4, 2010)

:wink: I will; I'll be soaping something manly tomorrow, haven't decided what yet...


----------



## IanT (Mar 4, 2010)

To me monkey farts smells like puke lol.. I cant staaand that one


----------



## tracey11474 (Mar 4, 2010)

IanT said:
			
		

> To me monkey farts smells like puke lol.. I cant staaand that one


I have Monkey Farts from WSP and love it as do others! it smells like tropical fruit with a hint of sweet florals..I call mine Tropical Paradise!


----------



## Lynnz (Mar 4, 2010)

Wow Dagmar thanks for the reviews I will watch with interest how they all go!!!!


----------



## lauramw71 (Mar 4, 2010)

I have Monkey Farts from Brighter Scents.  yuk   think banana laffy taffy!


----------



## Deda (Mar 4, 2010)

Dag, those sound wonderful, I can't wait to hear how you like the Baby Bee.
The watercress and aloe is wonderful in soap, it's my son's favorite.


----------



## twilightluver (Mar 5, 2010)

wow..thank yo for that review..
I also have the  Orange Chili Pepper...I like it alot..


----------



## MidwestSoaper (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks so much for you descriptions.  I've added a few of these to my next order.


----------



## honor435 (Mar 6, 2010)

i like birch also, and orange chili pepper, one of my best sellers.
try mandarin coconut, its awesome.


----------



## honor435 (Mar 9, 2010)

heres my 2 cents
angel- love love it, made 2 batches, scent holds well, slight dis

cool water- used in hp, scent not strong, faded fast, no dis or acc

fantasy- nice scent, hard to explain, musk, berrys, vanilla?

hugo boss, scent faded.

mango peach salsa- def mango scent, kinda perfumy

cream and sugar- didnt soap, dont like in bottle

bamboo hemp- didnt soap, dont like in bottle, smells grassy

mandarin coconut- love love, slight dis, no acc. used at 1 ozpp

honey- nice, added to coconut

marmalade spice- smells awesome, havent soaped yet

cannabis rose- i dont like rose, but this is ok, no acc or dis

tamarind nectar- smells awesome

rice petals and shea- very light fo, smells just like bath &body

black licorice- yuck

cotton candy- too sweet, my daughter got the whole batch!

green apple candy- not good, too sweet

satin sheets- nice, discolors.

im very happy with ng, peak IS my fav, but they dont have as many fos, i would def shop at ng again.


----------

